
Gut bacteria manufacture 95% of body's serotonin - alexjray
http://www.apa.org/monitor/2012/09/gut-feeling.aspx
======
sudoaza
Awesome, gut biota is turning out to be a major player mostly ignored. We
should trial drugs/chemicals by this bacterias to see their effect on them.

------
DrScump
(September 2012)

Actual title: "That Gut Feeling". It's about a lot more than serotonin.

